# T5HO seems very bright.



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I just installed my new T5H0 with a 10K and Blue bulbs for my 55 gallon Malawi tank. The tank is set up without the lid or the glass cover. The light sits on the provided brakets that attache to the rim of the tank. The light it produces with in the tank is nice, However I am not to fond of the light that shins outside of the tank. Any ideas on how I can reduce the amount of light that shines outside of the tank?. Thank you


----------



## Blue Lagoon Pets (Dec 16, 2009)

the only sure way to with hold the outgoing light from the tank, is to purchase, or install the proper lid (glass canopy or factory canopy). 10k is a bit too much for a 55 gallon tank. I get great lighting and colors out of a pair of 6500k and 10,000k Actnic fixture. The actnic fixture, though 10,000k, isn't as bright as a standard bulb, and the 6500k is a CoraLife 50/50 reef bulb which has incredible effects on african cichlids.


----------

